# Oak Essence



## hollywood (Aug 16, 2013)

Has anyone tried this? If so what did you think and when did you add it? I'm wanting a heavy oak taste.


----------



## jswordy (Aug 16, 2013)

Yes. IMHO, it cannot replace using oak in an aging process. But it does impart an oak-like flavor. The more you add, the heavier it gets. I only used it once, which should give you some idea.


----------



## joeswine (Aug 16, 2013)

*liquid oak*

not bad for lets say a Chardonnay that requires a tad more acid and your ready to bottle ,it has it's usage, but won't do much good for reds just to mild.


----------

